# How old r u?



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well?(im 13)


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 18, 2009)

27


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Feb 18, 2009)

13 but I'll be 14 in August.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 18, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> 27


I thought you said you were 30.

12


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 18, 2009)

I've never said I was 30, I might of said I was close to 30


----------



## chloeedgar (Feb 18, 2009)

im 12


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Feb 18, 2009)

I am 67 going on 68 xD
[justkidding]

I just turned 14 ^.^


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow I'm 13 or 15 me and Jd are we are twins!


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 18, 2009)

I could be 2 years old for all i know


----------



## Resonate (Feb 18, 2009)

16 B)


----------



## Jd Awesome (Feb 18, 2009)

ok wow


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 18, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> I am 67 going on 68 xD
> [justkidding]
> 
> I just turned 14 ^.^


This month?


----------



## Andrew (Feb 18, 2009)

Im 14..  x_x


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> DirtyD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO... WAY.


Garrett my age?


Yay for not being the only one who acts older than they are.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

15 baby.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 18, 2009)

Waiting to vote, 'cos i'll turn 14 in a few weeks!


----------



## Joe (Feb 18, 2009)

thirteen.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 18, 2009)

There are a few threads like this already.

...18


----------



## ayosammyx4 (Feb 18, 2009)

15 *****essss, turning 16 july 8th!


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 21.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 14.


----------



## Yetiman15 (Feb 18, 2009)

16.


----------



## Jarrrad (Feb 18, 2009)

14


----------



## dsmaster64 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fourteen, turning fifteen in March. :0


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 14.


EDIT: WAIT....GARRETT IS 12?!!?!!?!
 [OM*G] XD


----------



## Anna (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm 14.
> 
> 
> EDIT: WAIT....GARRETT IS 12?!!?!!?!
> [OM*G] XD


Garrett's 12 !?

What!?



Im 14  ^_^


----------



## Joe (Feb 18, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No your not, Let them all know, Your only 9. :]


----------



## Lewis (Feb 18, 2009)

15, Im 16 in august


----------



## Anna (Feb 18, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> 15, Im 16 in august


What!?/!?!?1?

I thought you said you were 12 !?


----------



## Anna (Feb 18, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Anna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, ano life's a rush right  ^_^


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm 14.
> 
> 
> EDIT: WAIT....GARRETT IS 12?!!?!!?!
> [OM*G] XD


I'm jealous your birthday is a day before mine..... coffe


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a halloween baybe x]
[My excuse for being such a witch] XD


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gets out exorcism kit*


----------



## Anna (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg good Idea !


----------



## Leslie141 (Feb 18, 2009)

11


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it.
I dare you.


----------



## Draco Roar (Feb 18, 2009)

12


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*takes out cross* this ought ta be good.....


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 18, 2009)

13.


----------



## Sab (Feb 18, 2009)

14


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> I'm 14.
> 
> 
> EDIT: WAIT....GARRETT IS 12?!!?!!?!
> [OM*G] XD


IK!

He's old enough to be your son!


Like.. .Me...


I HAVE A TITLE TO DEFEND!


----------



## AndyB (Feb 18, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's also old enough to be a moron.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

-_- 11....


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 18, 2009)

Going to be 9 on Tuesday.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Going to be 9 on Tuesday.


lowut?!


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sean werent u gunna "jump" me?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I stutter?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> -_- 11....


 I thought you were older....


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your seriously only nine?  wow


----------



## djman900 (Feb 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


o sh!t


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd
And you believed that 
XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 18, 2009)

14
15 in Oct


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 18, 2009)

You people have no idea what a Witch really is, damn media.


----------



## Hal (Feb 18, 2009)

The uberness of Evil up here is showing her powers!
It was super effective!


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You people have no idea what a Witch really is, damn media.


It was a joke. -__-
My god. 
You people don't have any more sense of humour left.
Damn media.


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 18, 2009)

Eeeh... I feel old.  19 here.


----------



## Pyrate Yoster (Feb 18, 2009)

15.


----------



## John102 (Feb 18, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my mommy says I'm special, but who's this ed person?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 18, 2009)

I think my age should remain private.

I'll give you a hint though. It's option 2. :U


----------



## zerogamer421 (Feb 18, 2009)

im 12


----------



## Sab (Feb 18, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmm


----------



## gawjuss brain ninja (Feb 18, 2009)

lawl nice gabzzz
i'm a 48 year old...... isn't that sad??
<.<
>.>




jk!!
13 lqtm


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

djman900 said:
			
		

> Sean werent u gunna "jump" me?


Joke.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more mature than most 11 years olds. In a way. -_-


----------



## MygL (Feb 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

im 14


----------



## evilpancakes (Feb 18, 2009)

Im 14 aswell


----------



## Sab (Feb 18, 2009)

FRESHMEN FTW! CLASS OF '12!


----------



## lilypad (Feb 18, 2009)

15


----------



## Miranda (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow there are some young ages in here...0.o


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway, 16. 
Turning 17 on Coffee's birthday.


----------



## Will (Feb 19, 2009)

14.:x


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 19, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyway, 14.
Turning 15 on Coffee's birthday.

I still can't believe we have the same birthday xD


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And my rl mum has it too. ;P


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 19, 2009)

lol only 5 adults out of who has voted... That is hilarious


----------



## danny330 (Feb 19, 2009)

10, but ill be 11 in 1 monthish


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 19, 2009)

If I remember correctly, me and Mino have the same birthday...


----------



## Mickey (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm 15 turning 16 at the end of the year.


----------



## alexandra12345 (Feb 19, 2009)

i'm 13


----------



## Weegeefan765 (Feb 19, 2009)

13


----------



## Gabby (Feb 19, 2009)

TirtTeen


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 19, 2009)

21. Birthday's in September.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 19, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Ricano (Feb 19, 2009)

15 =P


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 19, 2009)

12. Turning 13 on May 11.


----------



## ManicBeast95 (Feb 19, 2009)

13


----------



## animalcrossinggirl (Feb 19, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Im 14..  x_x


same, 14.
when's your birthday??


----------



## SpikeHawk (Feb 19, 2009)

12


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 19, 2009)

Pup101 said:
			
		

> 12. Turning 13 on May 11.


hehe, a day before my birthday.


----------



## AnimalXingFan (Feb 19, 2009)

13


----------



## tj7777777 (Feb 19, 2009)

14 born on christmas


----------



## Topi (Feb 20, 2009)

15....


----------



## StbAn (Feb 20, 2009)

14 and still love this game


----------



## Vivi (Feb 21, 2009)

15


----------



## Nate (Feb 21, 2009)

14-16.


----------



## Princess (Feb 21, 2009)

19842695823560893560 x]

14


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2009)

1........1 = 11 ugh....


----------



## Chibz (Feb 21, 2009)

...wow. I never new DirtyD was 27...that makes me feel a lot better. XD


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 21, 2009)

15. Lmfao who's 31?


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Feb 21, 2009)

10-13 guess my age....xD


----------



## sunate (Feb 21, 2009)

IM 16 yupp.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 22, 2009)

I am 12. Turning 13 in March.


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> 27


LAWLS. I'm actually 11-14


----------



## Nic (Feb 22, 2009)

Victoria said:
			
		

> I am 12. Turning 13 in March.


What's your date? Mines the 25th. :d


----------



## Sarah (Feb 22, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Victoria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have the same birthday as my friend! :O


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2009)

17


----------



## bud (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm 14 turning 15 on March 2nd  I hope I get cake in City Folk ^_^


----------



## Arctic Kyle (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm 12 and I think it's kinda creepy that there are some people as old as they are on this site....


----------



## j-rod ACCF (Mar 7, 2009)

13


----------



## Joe (Mar 7, 2009)

13


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

14...turnin 15 in May


----------



## Caleb (Mar 7, 2009)

13


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm immortal so I don't have an age.


----------



## Orange (Mar 7, 2009)

16 in 3 days.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm 19! =D


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm 17, turning 18 in October. ^^


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 7, 2009)

Half of you guys aren't even old enough to stay up past ten o'clock on a school night.

I'm seventeen.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 7, 2009)

bud said:
			
		

> I'm 14 turning 15 on March 2nd  I hope I get cake in City Folk ^_^


Really? That's my B-day too


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 7, 2009)

i feel old i think i answered this but who knows I be 26 sigh..


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 7, 2009)

tails1428 said:
			
		

> i feel old i think i answered this but who knows I be 26 sigh..


it's good being older, that means you have more knowledge then anyone else on here. ^^


----------



## Resetti 4 Prez (Mar 7, 2009)

I am ageless.


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 7, 2009)

I'll be 26 next month on 4/20


----------



## Earth (Mar 7, 2009)

12


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 7, 2009)

15 >.<


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 7, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Half of you guys aren't even old enough to stay up past ten o'clock on a school night.
> 
> I'm seventeen.


lol, I stay up to 11:00 PM On a School night.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11:30 here =P


----------



## Ciaran (Mar 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7:30


----------



## Resonate (Mar 7, 2009)

16.


----------



## Orange (Mar 7, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11:30 - 01:30, although I'm supposed to sleep at 11:00.


----------



## SilverCyrus (Mar 7, 2009)

Orange said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11:00-12:00
somewhere in there i go to bed


----------



## ac1983fan (Mar 7, 2009)

I just turned 16, and I usually go to bed at 8:30 at my mom's house.
My mom is strict.


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 7, 2009)

19


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

13


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

[quote="Toon]13[/quote]You youngin xP

14<33


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]13


You youngin xP

14<33[/quote]BURNNNNN!!!!

You old witch BURRNNNN!!


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]13


You youngin xP

14<33[/quote]BURNNNNN!!!!

You old witch BURRNNNN!![/quote]lmao 


>_>...meh......12.......But 13 this year : D


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> [quote="Toon]13


You youngin xP

14<33[/quote]BURNNNNN!!!!

You old witch BURRNNNN!![/quote]:O
*cries*
I LOOK LIKE AN EFFIN WITCH ))):
ehhhhh. 
T_T


----------



## Smarty9911 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm old enough, let's just say that...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Mar 7, 2009)

ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURNNNNN!!!!

You old witch BURRNNNN!![/quote]:O
*cries*
I LOOK LIKE AN EFFIN WITCH ))):
ehhhhh. 
T_T[/quote] T_T 
It didn't work.

GET THE ROCKET LAUNCHERS!!!

EXPLODE WITCH, EXPLODE!!!


----------



## ohdangitsgabby (Mar 7, 2009)

Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ohdangitsgabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BURNNNNN!!!!

You old witch BURRNNNN!![/quote]:O
*cries*
I LOOK LIKE AN EFFIN WITCH ))):
ehhhhh. 
T_T[/quote] T_T 
It didn't work.

GET THE ROCKET LAUNCHERS!!!

EXPLODE WITCH, EXPLODE!!![/quote]>.>
<.<
Evil.


----------



## tails1428 (Mar 7, 2009)

sigh like this time i pretty sure i said yesterday or today I am 26 golly i feel old n gray I guess soon I'll be playing with a cane.


----------



## Suaure (Mar 7, 2009)

13 = FTW age


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 7, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11:30 too


----------



## Darren Gilmour (Mar 7, 2009)

13


----------



## FITZEH (Mar 8, 2009)

13


----------



## Kiley (Mar 8, 2009)

ten turning 11 next febuary 18th


----------



## fitzy (Mar 8, 2009)

14!


----------



## Josh (Mar 8, 2009)

13


----------



## Wish (Mar 8, 2009)

10


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 8, 2009)

20


----------



## Dylan (Mar 8, 2009)

12


----------



## lilshortay (Mar 8, 2009)

16 :] i think i already posted this here but o wells.


----------



## Sab (Mar 8, 2009)

i'm 15 now my birthday was feb 27th


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sometimes go to sleep around 12:00 and 2:00


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm 12! I am kinda a nerd and I am proud to be one!


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 9, 2009)

I rock on with crenor im a nerd too! im 11 going to be 12 on August 7th!!
i am 11, going on 12! i am 11, going on 12!


----------



## squishysaar (Mar 9, 2009)

i am 19, ill be 20 in may D


----------



## PaJami (Mar 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> bud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? That's my B-day too  xD March 2nd is a popular day


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 9, 2009)

Older then most of you. . . (17)


----------

